# Montana Prarie Ghost 3D Camo



## njensen1 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Montana Prarie Ghost 3D Camo*

Does anyone use Montana Prarie Ghost Camo? 
IT looks great for Coyote or Turkey or many 
others, i was just wondering if anyone had any 
complaints


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The snow camo impressed me enough to buy it. Mostly white with tan streaks that look like grass on the prairie in winter. The other camo colors looked like the patterns were so small they would look like single solid colors beyond 20 yards. Fall or summer I like predator, but in winter I agree the Prairie Ghost looks very good.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I really like the snow camo and really like the prairie ghost for in the fall or winter when there is no snow. It's the only camo out there that is light enough for the terrain up here. The stuff is quiet and durable aslo
They were nice enough to sponsor my team for Nationals this year they are great people to deal with and the quality of there clothes is great.


----------



## jgtalbot (Dec 15, 2004)

Just bought my prairie ghost stuff yesterday, in Bozeman. Threw a piece on the sage at Pipestone, walked away, looked back for it and sure enough it blended right in. Just gotta remember hands and face now.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought some prairie ghost winter camo years back and simply love it. Blends very well for our surroundings up here in the plains.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Never seen it, do you guys know if there is any pics on the internet?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

it is money...

http://www.westerncamouflage.com/Snowghost_catalog.htm

I just bought a baseball cap from there, couldn't find any around town that I liked...


----------

